# 3 GSD IN ARKANSAS



## JPRANCH (Dec 17, 2008)

I AM A VOLUNTEER FOR JP RANCH & RESCUE IN ATKINS, AR
THEY HAVE 3 GERMAN SHEPHERD DOGS IN NEED OF ADOPTION.
PLEASE SEE PICTURES AND INFORMATION AT THEIR WEBSITE,
http://www.jpranchandrescue.com

Thanks,
Mike Avery
[email protected]


----------



## JPRANCH (Dec 17, 2008)

THIS IS MIKE AGAIN.
THE EXACT PAGE ON THE WEBSITE FOR PICTURES IS
http://www.jpranchandrescue.com/GERMANSHEPHERDS.html


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Mike,
I think you'd have better luck if you were more explicit. Why do the dogs have "special" needs and what are those needs for instance. Also, are they good with other dogs? cats? kids? What issues have they got? How is their health?

I don't understand what a 3-8 is. Does that mean the dog is older than 3 but younger than 8?


----------



## JPRANCH (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank you for your response. I will try to get more information and post it. I know that the dogs were used for breeding, especially Blitz, the male. We don't know the exact ages, and estimate between 3 years and 8 years old. All three appear to be aggressive toward other dogs and Blitz is aggressive toward people. JP Ranch has instructed volunteers to not associate with them as they may become aggressive. I have petted Jean regularly and she has never been aggressive toward me. Just jumps up on me to pet her and give her a snack. I water and feed her in her space with no problem. Raven, the black one is warming up to me also. I have petted Raven and got in her space to feed and water her. Volunteers do not walk any of them. They will need training to get them to socialize with people and other dogs. 
I have given water to Blitz, however, it was on the outer area of his territory. I was about a foot away and he didn't appear aggressive, however, I knew to keep my distance.

I'll try to post more soon.
Thanks you once again for your input.

Mike Avery


----------



## JPRANCH (Dec 17, 2008)

One other thing. Their health is great. JP Ranch and visitors continually talk of how beautiful they are. I'm a beagle person, so, I don't know a lot of the true German Shepherd personality. I do think that they are beautiful also and I know that they are very smart.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks for the work you are doing with these unfortunate three. They sound like a challenge.


----------



## JPRANCH (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank you for your concern. JP Ranch may be able to care for them better now. Over the past week an adoption drive resulted in over 50 dogs finding a good home. Less dogs for the ranch means better care for each one, including the German Shepherds.

Mike


----------



## JPRANCH (Dec 17, 2008)

I JUST WANTED TO UPDATE YOU ABOUT THE DOGS. JP RANCH STILL HAS THEM AND WOULD LIKE TO FIND A HOME FOR THEM. JP RANCH WILL NOT ALLOW JUST ANYONE TO ADOPT THEM AND NO ONE YET HAS BEEN WILLING TO PROVIDE SUFFICIENT INFORMATION ABOUT THEMSELVES TO SHOW THAT THEY WOULD CARE FOR THE DOGS AND BE RESPONSIBLE PET OWNERS. 
THANKS,

MIKE


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

They are quite handsome. Thanks for looking out for them.


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Great news! Hopefully they can all 3 find their forever homes soon!


----------



## JPRANCH (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks, Wendy. Love your website.

Mike


----------



## JPRANCH (Dec 17, 2008)

UPDATE. WE STILL HAVE THE GERMAN SHEPHERDS. I CAN NOW EASILY ENTER INTO JEAN AND RAVEN'S SPACE AND PET THEM FREELY. I CAN ENTER INTO BLITZ'S SPACE TO PICK UP POOP OR TO WATER OR FEED HIM. NO PETTING YET, HOWEVER, I BELIEVE THAT I COULD. THEY'VE BEEN THERE NOW SINCE ABOUT AUGUST, 2008 WITH NO INTEREST IN THEM. IT IS A SHAME. 

MIKE


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)




----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)




----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)




----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

3 gorgeous animals. I especially like the silver and black one. I hope they all find good homes soon.


----------



## JPRANCH (Dec 17, 2008)

THANK YOU FOR YOUR COMMENTS. WE ARE STILL HOPEFULL THAT SOMEONE WILL COME AND GIVE THEM A GOOD HOME.
MIKE


----------



## JPRANCH (Dec 17, 2008)

THANK YOU FOR INSERTING THE PHOTOS.
MIKE


----------



## JPRANCH (Dec 17, 2008)

WE NOW HAVE A 4TH GERMAN SHEPHERD. WE HAVE NAMED HER MORIAH. SHE'S ABOUT 1 YEAR OLD. SHE WAS IN A DOG POUND AND SOMEONE HEARD THAT THEY WERE GOING TO PUT HER DOWN. THEY CALLED JP RANCH & RESCUE AND BROUGHT HER HERE. I TOOK PICTURES THIS PAST WEEKEND. SHE WAS FRIENDLY TO ME AND GENTLE AND KIND. WE'LL LEARN MORE OF HER LATER, SUCH AS, HOW SHE DEALS WITH OTHER DOGS.
YOU MAY SEE HER AT THE WEBSITE http://www.jpranchandrescue.com

MIKE


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

http://www.jpranchandrescue.com/GERMANSHEPHERDS.html
is the correct link. She is very pretty. Looks to be a Long coated.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

One year old female, friendly and calm. Look at those feet!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Bumpong these three back up.


----------

